# Last to go .



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Here's the last bunch of our 2016 /2017 catch to send to NAFA . Hope they sell as good as the first ones









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good Luck !!! did you leave any for next year ? lol


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Haha .. we finished the year with 73 caught and 72 skinned , birds destroyed one which is rather lucky as we had a big golden eagle that hung around one bait for 2 weeks

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks frigging awesome C2C, next year the length of the shop on the fence.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Holy coyote pelt Batman. That'll buy mama a new dress


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

yup maybe if we are careful and hit a sale ..lol . Wish it never ended and I didnt have to go back to work .Heifers are calving now so its busy again .


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> Looks frigging awesome C2C, next year the length of the shop on the fence.


With a little luck maybe . Got some new places to hopefully snare next year , we kinda ran out of customers about Jan 20 . in the old standbys . My son is pictured with me , he is a big help and we had some great times this winter .


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Dang Cam--- looks like your gonna need a bigger boat---er---I mean barn.lol.

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

catcapper said:


> Dang Cam--- looks like your gonna need a bigger boat---er---I mean barn.lol.
> 
> awprint:


If I could just cover the length of the barn I could get a bigger boat ..lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

There is nothing better than quality help and having fun.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great season C2C, I hope the auction is kind to you. Boy I sure miss being able to lay steel and hang snares, damn Colorado bleeding hearts...............


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Dang! That's a purty pile of fur!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

There's the reason the man has earned a PhD (Piled High and Deep). And, I'm not talking about that wolf encounter and the involuntary pile created.

Great work, Cam.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

That whole wolf thing was something I won't forget Glenway not today or tomorrow...and I'd trade half of these for another try at him . Thx for the compliment .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

C2C said:


> Here's the last bunch of our 2016 /2017 catch to send to NAFA . Hope they sell as good as the first ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you near North Carolina? I will hire you. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Cam, nothing but congratulations from me. I am positive NAFA will be good to you.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry 503MD , it would be a real commute , I'm 25 miles north of the Montana border. Got a coyote problem down there ??

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes I just bought some traps and have no idea how to use them. But watching you tube now over and over trying to learn. I might catch one to your wall of yotes. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

How about snares , are they legal in your area ? Im the worlds worst leghold setter , but do good with snares and lots cheaper .


----------



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm not sure but will check. So are they easier to use and how does the concept work? Sounds like you get them to work through a certain area so they hit the snare?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Snares can be set on random travel routes , fence crossings and my favorite , near bait sites . Depending on type of snare , a dozen can be purchased for as little as $15 and 2 dozen will cover a bait site on all trails in at much less expense than 2 dozen traps . They dont hold human scent as bad as traps , are easy to hang and unless you get a heavy rain followed by a real cold snap they dont freeze up .


----------

